# Homemade fighting belt ??



## YankeeRedneck (May 1, 2008)

I'm going to go on the gulf for some deep sea fishing and need a fighting belt, I've seen some on Ebay for around 10 bucks but I was wondering can I make my own ?? Maybe from pvc pipe ?  Any ideas...


----------



## grasshopper (May 1, 2008)

I made one that I still use alot (1) 1/2" tee,(2) 4" pieces 1 1/2" and (2) 1 1/2" 45's, glue em together so the tee faces out and the 45's kinda wrap around your belly you may have to use longer than 4" pieces. put it all together without glue first. but you can to to wally world they sell a fighting belt for about 7 buck's. I also tried one of the rubber ones that just slide into your waist band worked till i lost it.


----------



## YankeeRedneck (May 2, 2008)

Thanx grasshopper that's what I was looking for. I've been checking at the wally world and no luck here in middle Georgia. Thanks for the info.....


----------



## huntmstr (May 7, 2008)

Spend the money and get an Offshore Angler padded fighting belt.  They run about $30.  Your nether regions will thank you for it.


----------



## YankeeRedneck (May 7, 2008)

Thanks huntmst, I'll see if I can find one. Gotta protect those nethers !!!


----------



## Parker Phoenix (May 7, 2008)

If it's a charter the captain will most likely have one.


----------



## huntmstr (May 7, 2008)

You can get it through Bass Pro, Offshore Angler is their brand.


----------

